# Hangar Flying On ExPatForums



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

In case there are a few pilots and aircraft owners on these forums, I am hoping to do some hangar flying with this thread.

I am curious about Mexican aviation regulations, airspace and aircraft registration here. What are some of the particulars of operating your own aircraft in Mexico, including airspace use, aircraft registration and maintenance. What do FM2 and FM3 visas allow in terms of aircraft ownership and registration? Can our US registered aircraft remain on the FAA registry? What about our FAA pilot and mechanic certificates and how do they interact with the various Mexican visas?

I've got a Bonanza in the US and have no idea where to start in the process of bringing my aircraft here, or if I even should. The aviation community is a small one and I imagine it is even smaller in Mexico. Are there any pilots here?

As far as I'm concerned, as long as discussion has anything at all to do with general aviation and flying in Mexico, there is no way it can go off-topic. Let the hangar flying begin.


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

flybeech said:


> ...I am curious about Mexican aviation regulations, airspace and aircraft registration...


Do a Google search for *Bush Pilots International* (formerly "Baja Bush Pilots") and check out their website. (I don't have enough mojo on this site to post a link directly. Sorry!  )

Obviously, their focus is on the Baja California peninsula and the Sea of Cortez, but their members fly all over Mexico, and many live in the country.

HTH,

-- K.H. lane:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Check the web site TomZap. The owner of the site has flown down from Texas a number of times, has many aerial fotos and gives descriptions of his flights. His email address is easily found if you want more detail

The Pacific Coast of Mexico


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

Just wanted to touch base on this thread. Any other sources of info on aircraft experience in Mexico and Central America? Looking for forums, groups, books I can buy, etc.

Any insights really appreciated.


----------



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

*Airport*

Has anyone been to the airport that is south of Chapala on the lake?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have new person here that would really like to bring his ultra-light down but is quite concerned with the cartels. There is a very interesting article on Borderland Beat about the "new Mexican air force" where the cartels are supposedly using ultralights and other aircraft that can fly beneath radar to drop drugs in the US.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

NickWI said:


> Has anyone been to the airport that is south of Chapala on the lake?


There is an ultra-light/light plane grass strip airport located east of Chapala, just a few miles. Is that the one you mean, or are you looking south of Lake Chapala?


----------



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> There is an ultra-light/light plane grass strip airport located east of Chapala, just a few miles. Is that the one you mean, or are you looking south of Lake Chapala?


It appears to be just east of Chapala between Santa Cruz de la Soledad and Lake Chapala. A dropzone is suppose to be on the field. I been part owner in a dropzone in the states and I have been flying for over 40 years. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## justincase (Mar 6, 2009)

*Federacion Mexicana de Aviacion*

Try this website in Mexico:

doubleu doubleu doubleu dot

femppa.mx/f/eventosfemppa2010.html

This is the FAA in Mexico, and there are some links to clubs and events from past years. This could put you in touch with some local Mexican Pilots that will be able to help you with the information you are looking for. Many will speak English as well, and some do have N registered aircraft because of dual citizenship.

I am a commercial helicopter pilot, ex-Army Aviator, but I don't do any flying now.

Best of luck.


----------



## justincase (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, to correct myself on my last post, the femppa is really a group like AOPA in the USA.

Also, there is a forum at 

doubleu doubleu doubleu dot

fsmex dot com

You should be able to find someone there that can help you find the info you are looking for. Many have FAA Certs and are looking for Mexico Certs.

Cheers,


----------

